# Countdown, der bei Ablauf eine Taste drückt?



## Senfgurke (31. Dezember 2010)

*Countdown, der bei Ablauf eine Taste drückt?*

Hi!

Ich hab grade eben etwas ungewöhnliche Idee gehabt...

Also, mal angenommen ich habe vor, etwas in irgendeinem Forum zu posten, dieser Post muss aber zu einer bestimmten Zeit erfolgen, meinetwegen heute um 22:22 Uhr.
Könnte man ein kleine Programm schreiben, dass den "posten" Button drückt, sobald ein gewisser Countdown (in meinem Fall 22:22Uhr) abgelaufen ist?

Voraussetzung ist, dass die Nachricht vorher komplett eingegeben wurde und der "posten" Button per Tab etc markiert wurde.
Das Programm muss also nur die Aktion durchführen "drücke Enter" oder "klicke linke Maustaste".

Frage Nr.1
Ist so etwas überhaupt möglich?

Frage Nr.2
Kann man s oetwas auch mit "C" programmieren, da das die einzige Programmiersprache ist, die ich einigermaßen gelernt habe?


Mein Ansatz wäre dieser, und jetzt bitte nicht lachen, mein letztes "Programm" hab ich vor ~1 Jahr geschrieben :vrizz:

if( uhrzeit = 22.22 Uhr)
klicke enter bzw klicke linke Maustaste

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr!


----------



## dot (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Countdown, der bei Ablauf eine Taste drückt?*

Vielleicht so.


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Countdown, der bei Ablauf eine Taste drückt?*

Vllt. lässt sich der Browser-Part mit DeJaClick vorbereiten (https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/search/?q=dejaclick) und dann der Browser-Link mittels Windows-Aufgabenplanung starten.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Countdown, der bei Ablauf eine Taste drückt?*

Und was ist der Sinn des Ganzen? Brauchst du ein Alibi? 
Hm.. Je nach dem ist ja nach einer Weile sowieso die Session abgelaufen, im Browser


----------



## Eyezz_Only (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Countdown, der bei Ablauf eine Taste drückt?*

Mit C wird es vermutlich eher machbar sein als mit Javascript o.Ä.

Weil bei Javascript wäre es aus sicherheitsbedenken schon schlimm wenn ein Script die KOntrolle hätte über meine Maus / Tastatur...Das wurde nicht ohne Grund streng getrennt. (Auslesen geht leicht, aber Mauskoordinaten steuern zB gar nicht)

Boah, wenn ich schon dran denke XD

Bin ja schonmal gespannt, ob das AV-Programm bzw Firewall das Programm blockt o.Ä. da es extern versucht auf Eingabegeräte zuzugreifen bzw sie zu steuern. Wäre ja fatal wenn man grade beim Onlinebanking ist und dann einer schnell mal dank Programm n bissel mehr überweist...brrrr

Schreib mal was dazu, falls es tatsächlich klappt.


----------



## AMD (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Countdown, der bei Ablauf eine Taste drückt?*

Für soetwas gibts ein ganz simples tool:
www.ClickEXE.de Click.EXE - In 5 Minuten zum eigenen Programm!

Clickexe!
Da kann man quasi sachen "programmieren" aber kann sich die codes zusammen klicken! Schwer zu beschreiben aber naja, probier es einfach mal aus... Version 2.0 war glaube Free^^


----------



## Jared566 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Countdown, der bei Ablauf eine Taste drückt?*

schau dir autoit an  ist für deine zwecke genau das richtige


----------



## m_bayer (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Countdown, der bei Ablauf eine Taste drückt?*

Für Firefox gibt's ein Tool das iMacro heißt das funktioniert ganz gut.


----------

